# الهى نفسى حزينه  حتى الموت



## ميرنا (15 مارس 2006)

*الهى نفسى حزينه  حتى الموت*


الهى يسوع لماذا اعطيتنى ان احب احد غيرك كثيرا ما احببت وندمت وكثيرا ما وثقت فى اناس ولم اجد فيهم هذه الثقه

عينى ترا من يبيعنى لسباب لا اعلمها او ربما يريدون ان يبعدونى عن هذا الشخص لكن ما ذنبى ما ذنب دموعى معى


ارى صديقا يبعنى وختا تتركنى يارب لا اريد احد سواك لا اريد انا اعرف بشريه ولا انسان كثيرا ما عرفت وقبلتهم بخير وحب ولكن اخذت شر ولم اتكلم لكن نفسى حزينه لا تترك نفسى يكفنى اراك بجانبى لا اريد شىء اخر بقيت لا افهم من معى ومن على الهى التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيد ومسكين انا انظر الى نفسى المسكينه كمثل عصفور ينظر السماء ولكن توجد بينه وبينها حواجز الهى انظرلى لا تتركنى انتا قلت اهملك ولا اتركك تجرح وتعصب تسحق ويداك تشفيان لا اريد انا اثق فى اى شخص غيرك لانك موضع واهل للثقه لا تتركنى لا اضع فمى يتكلم كى يتكلم قلبى انظر الى وارحمنى لانى نفسى حزينه جدا
دعنى اجلس تحت قدميك لكى تمد يدك وترفعنى من الارض الى حضنك اريدك يا الهى اريدك تقول لى ها انا معك كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر وتقول لى لا تخف انا معك لا اتركك لحظه واحدا ولا طرفه عين لا تنظرلى كخطاياى بل برحمتك .


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

*جميلة اوى يا ميرنا الصلاة ديه ، وفيها تأملات كتير ، شكراً ليكى أختى الغالية .*


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

خضتينى عليكى  يا شيخة

كدة برضة تسيبى ركبى

على العموم الصلاة جميلة جداجدا

وربنا معاكى


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2006)

*امين

صلاة جميلة يا ميرنا 

الرب يعينك في وقت ضيقك ويكون دايما معاكي هو ابوكي وهو المسؤال عنك فالقي عليه همك لانه مكتوب هو يعينك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا موحه 

ميرسى يا مايكل ومتتخضش 

ميرسى يا مينا افتكرنى فى صلاتك*


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*صلاة جميله اوى يا ميرنا *
*جميله فعلا*


----------

